# Anyone attending the Merrist Wood Grooming course in July?



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Is there anyone booked in to attend the Merrist Wood Pampered Pooch grooming course on the 6th of July who would be prepared to swap with me? I'm booked in to do the course this Saturday, the 18th of May. We are now unable to attend as Charlie has had sickness and diarrhoea for over a week with various injections and antibiotics not fixing the problem. The vets have decided they have no option but to do x-rays under anaesthetic tomorrow. Obviously the grooming course will be too much for Charlie this weekend, I'm planning a quiet weekend of cuddles instead!

I'll call Merrist Wood in the morning to see if theres anything they can do, but I'd rather not wait another 6 months for the next available course, or lose the £85.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh I hope Charlie s ok and that you manage to sort this weekend out. They ma bye be able to contact people to see if anyone can swap, good luck x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear Charlie is not well Julie... I know Merrist wood operate a waiting list ( it's how I got on the first course I did there)...they are usually pretty good a swapping things around.


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks guys. They were really helpful at the college when I spoke to them earlier today. I explained the situation and she offered to call the people attending the July class to see if anyone wanted to attend an earlier class. As yet no takers, it is short notice after all. I'm now booked on the October class which was the next available place. Until then Charlie will have to sport a scruffy look, which is just how I like him!


----------

